# Exhaust leak-manifold??



## kpic (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey all, my fiance has a 1993 Maxima GXE it has an exhaust leak that sounds like it is coming from the rear exhaust manifold or y-pipe area, she had taken it to her local Midas and they say the whole exhaust manifold needs to be replaced for $900.00, I tend to remember something about exhaust studs breaking on these models? is it common to have to replace the whole manifold even if it is the studs? I assume it would be warped?

I know an independent shop that only works on imports and I am wanting her to take it there instead.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

most of the time you can just put the things back together. the GXE uses a cast iron manifold that doesn't *usually* warp... but if it's had broken studs for a long time, it could be warped. any machine shop should be able to resurface it and even it out though. I had one done about a year ago and it ran about $50.

you're looking at about $300-400 in labor to redo the studs on the rear head, plus about $60 in parts.

where are you located? I'm in the Houston area and can do it a lot cheaper than that.


----------

